# Heringe im Grevelinger??



## Koghaheiner (15. März 2007)

Moin, 

hat jemand schon was von den Heringen im holländischen Grevelinger Meer gehört?

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## dipsy (15. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin,

die ersten sind schon da.:s 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## seeyou (17. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Hallo dipsy, köntest Du bitte Deine Aussage etwas konkretisieren? ;+ 
Hast Du welche gefangen oder hast Du nur gehört dass...?
Wenn Du welche gefangen hast, wie viele? 
Datum etc...

Danke, js.#6


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Es wurden schon ein paar Heringe gefangen, so zu sagen die Vorboten. Die goßen Schwärme lassen sich noch Zeit, um gezielt zu fischen braucht es noch einwenig .

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## dipsy (19. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin,

Infos sind von www.eurovissers.nl

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Heiko112 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Na da wollen wir mal hoffen das die Kameraden sich nicht mehr all zu viel zeit lassen, wollte da nämlich mal kommenden Monat angreifen.

War zwar noch nie vom Boot aus auf Hering aber soll schon klappen.
Wäre über einige Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin Heiko112, meine Tipps reichen nicht oder?

Lass uns zusammen hinfahren. Dann Klappts. Und den Ankerball nicht vergessen:g#6.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Die Tipps sind schon ein hilfreicher anfang.#6

Aber ich hoffe noch mehr infos zusammen zu bekommen.

Du weisst doch vorbereictung ist die halbe miete.:vik::vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

@Heiko, wie du siehst kommen die Tipps ziemlich zögerlich. Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch. Die devise lautet: Alles mitnehmen was Du hast, und auf gut glück los. Rest ergibt sich.

Das Holländische Meerangeln scheint hier nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein. Also lass uns gemeinsam los, und dann klappt das schon.:vik:


----------



## Heiko112 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin 
ja habe ich letztes Jahr auch schon verfolgt den Thread. Leider gab es dort auch nicht wirklich hilfreiche Tipps. 

Denke, wir werden  es so machen das wir alles mitnehmen werden und dann ist testen angesagt. Normalerweise kann man da ja nicht so viel falsch machen.

Na dann mal hoffen das es bald losgeht.:vik:


----------



## seeyou (20. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

@gpsjunkie: Muss ich einen Ankerball setzten? Wenn ja wie und wo kann ich den bei einem Boot ohne Aufbauten (4m langes offenes Ruderboot aber rauhwassertauglich) befestigen?
Danke, Js.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin Jens, so weit ich weiß, muss jedes Fahrzeug welches nicht in Fahrt oder mit Fahr durchs Wasser sich befindet ein Ankerball setzen. Genauso in der Dunkelheit ein Ankerlicht (360˚ Weißes Licht) ist zusetzten. 

Und als ich letztes Jahr am Grevelinger Meer war, wurden die Boote durch die Waspo kontrolliert. 

Ich habe eine Alu stange genommen, und die Stange in Klipser (für Elektro leerrohre) geklippst. Jetzt an meinem Boot würde ich das auch so machen.

Und als wir letztes Jahr da waren, hatten auch alle die dort geangert hatten einen Ankerball. Siehe <<<hier>>>

Achso und Heiko für Dich. Bitte beachten:


Dem einen mag es stören, der andere akzeptiert es, aber im akutellen Wassersportführer 2007 sind Änderungen aufgeführt an denen wir wohl nicht vorbei kommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Rettungswesten: Diese Westen müssen in der Nähe sein. Steht der Schiffsführer am Ruder/Steuerstand, dann muss er die Rettungsweste tragen.
_Ob mit in der Nähe, die unterste Ecke in der Backskiste gemeint ist, entscheidet wohl der Polizist._
- Kennzeichnung muss an beiden Seiten angebracht sein. Nur am Heck genügt nicht !
- Auf dem Ijseelmeer dürfen sie innerhalb von 250 m vom Ufer und in dem mit Bojen markiertem Fahrwasser nicht schnell fahren.


Die neue Broschüre ist bei der Waterpolitie erhältlich. Ich denke demnächst auch wieder als Download im Netz. Desweiteren hat die Waterpolitie eine interessante Karte in Sachen Führerscheine herausgegeben. Hierauf ist zu erkennen welche duetschen Führerscheine in NL noch anerkannt werden und welcher Schein auf welchem Gewässer gilt. Auch diese ist über die Waterpolitie zu bekommen.

Und Jens: Bitte beachten klicke <<<hier>>> wegen Ankerball.Da steht JEDES Fahrzeug vor Anker...........


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin. Und? Sind denn schon mehr Heringe als einer gesichtet worden???

Wäre ja interessant.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin Jochen.

Ich fahre vielleicht mit meiner Freundin am kommenden am 1ten april Ans Grevelinger um mal nachzuschauen. Ohne Boot und ohne Angelsachen. 

Gebe dann noch bescheid falls wir fahren und ob ich was sichten konnte.


----------



## Wolfbarsch (29. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Also,
es kann nicht mehr lange dauer. War letzte Woche, nach dem Brandungsangeln, mal dort um die Lage zuchecken es kamen stängig Angler vorbei um zuschauen.Obwohl die Schleuse zuwar bzw. das Wasser in die Nordsee floss wurden zwei Heringe gefangen. Ein Holländischer Angler meinte das eine Woche zurück schon recht gut gefangen wurde bei dem guten Wetter und offener Schleuse.Diese Woche ist bestimmt der Hering angekommen, so das es in den Osterferien rappel voll wird an der Schleuse.
P.S:Hab halt kein Boot, muss an die Schleuse.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin Wolfbarsch. Danke für die Info. Ich werde am 11.04 mit Boot dort sein. Komme am 10ten von Fehmarn zurück, und wollte noch schnell ein paar Heringe fangen. Hört sich auf jedenfall gut an.


----------



## Heiko112 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin
bin gerade wieder zurück vom Grevelinger.

An der Schleuse (Binnenseite) standen ca 10 Angler . Keiner von denen Hatte auch nur einen Hering. An der Seeseite konnte man auch noch keine Spur von den Silberlingen erkennen. Dauert wohl noch ein bissl.|wavey:


----------



## dorisundrolf (2. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Waren am Sonntag den 01.04.2007 am Grevelinger...an der Schleuse standen einige Angler...aber absolut tote Hose...auf dem Wasser waren unzählige Boote ...hatten diese mit dem Fernglas beobachtet...konnten aber nicht einen Bootsangler ausfindig machen der wenigstens einen Hering aus dem Wasser zog.


----------



## wolfie112 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

in lübeck werden die Silberlinge gefangen war heute da und hab nachgefragt mit LKW konnte nicht angeln musste noch fahren aber fragen konnte ich ja .in einer std ein Eimer voll mit zwei haken mit mehr darf dort nicht geangelt werden .


----------



## wolfie112 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

ostern auf heringe nach grevelinger meer jepp |bla: :vik:


----------



## Heiko112 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

So lasset das Boot mit 1 Mio kleiner Schuppen von den Silberlingen verzieren :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## wolfie112 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

so will ich dich hören wird auch langsam zeit


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Ok und ich nehme am 11ten dann die dickeren. Werden jawohl noch wachsen bis dahin.

Hier noch ein Zitat (ziemlich treffend) aus dem Anglerboard:

"Der Sensenmann wird eine breite Schneise in die Reihen der silbrigen Leiber schlagen...und ich werde sein Werkzeug sein!"
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Heiko112 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Oh jaa Oh jaa ich will auch Werkzeug sein :vik::vik:


----------



## wolfie112 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Oh jaa Oh jaa ich will auch Werkzeug sein :vik::vik:


die seite wird wohl nicht viel benutzt man liest keine neuen berichte schade #c    oder es gibt nichts zu berichten :v


----------



## wolfie112 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

hallo sind alle angeln frohes osterfest und viele fische man liest sich


----------



## wolfie112 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



dorisundrolf schrieb:


> Waren am Sonntag den 01.04.2007 am Grevelinger...an der Schleuse standen einige Angler...aber absolut tote Hose...auf dem Wasser waren unzählige Boote ...hatten diese mit dem Fernglas beobachtet...konnten aber nicht einen Bootsangler ausfindig machen der wenigstens einen Hering aus dem Wasser zog.


ihr macht mich fertig wollen doch sonntag dort jede menge heringe an bord heben aber es sind ja 7 tage dazwischen da kann sich ja noch was ergeben#q  wolln wir hoffen  frohes fest noch #h


----------



## Heiko112 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin
so gleich geht es los Peope 113+Wolfie112+ meine wenigkeit machen uns gleich auf dem Weg ans Grevelinger meer mit Wohnmobil und boot, ein Wenig "Werkzeug " spielen.


Werden dann Berichten.


----------



## der-Marcel (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

komme grad zurück von dort.

habe ganz gut gefangen. stand auf der brücke links neben der strömung...

waren sogar 2 richtig schöne hornies dabei...


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

das klingt ja ganz gut,

was heisst ganz gut???

kannst du mir eine Ortschaft/adresse nennen fürs Navi,
will die woche auch evtl. los.

Danke


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

achso, nochwas.

ich bräuchte eine adresse  für einen angelladen,dort in der nähe,wo ich mir den Vispass holen kann.
Denn brauch ich ja am Grevelinger,oder???
Braucht man sonst noch irgendwelche scheine für´s Grevelinger??


Danke


----------



## der-Marcel (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

gnz gut heist das es za 5 kg fisch waren. allerdings kein vergleich ´zu alten zeiten.

zu welchen ort das da gehört weiß ich nicht is aber kurz vor Ouddorp glaub ich (google earth koordinaten : Breite  51°44'54.26"N Länge 3°49'38.04"E)

als angelladen kann ich dir den in zirikzee wärmstens empfehlen  http://www.zeevisland.com/seefish.htm


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

*Mit den ganz großen Heringsschwärmen wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Letztes Jahr war ich Ende April mit dem Boot vor Stalsund auf Hering draussen und da habe ich massig gefangen. Gut Stralsund ist nicht die Nordsee, aber ich denke 1-2 wochen, dann geht das überall richtig los. Ist immer ein bisschen doof. Kommt Kollege zurück und schwärmt das er mächtig Hering gefangen hat, Und eine Woche später fährt man hoch und fängt 3,4 Stück. Sind von mir zu Hause 2,5-3 Stunden Fahrt bis nach Rostock. Aber so ist das Leben. Hat man wenigstens ein bisschen Salzluft geschnuppert.:c *
*Der Pirat!!!*


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



der-Marcel schrieb:


> gnz gut heist das es za 5 kg fisch waren. allerdings kein vergleich ´zu alten zeiten.
> 
> zu welchen ort das da gehört weiß ich nicht is aber kurz vor Ouddorp glaub ich (google earth koordinaten : Breite 51°44'54.26"N Länge 3°49'38.04"E)
> 
> als angelladen kann ich dir den in zirikzee wärmstens empfehlen http://www.zeevisland.com/seefish.htm


 

#h Vielen Dank

mit 5kg wäre ich ich schon mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> so gleich geht es los Peope 113+Wolfie112+ meine wenigkeit machen uns gleich auf dem Weg ans Grevelinger meer mit Wohnmobil und boot, ein Wenig "Werkzeug " spielen.
> 
> 
> Werden dann Berichten.


 
#h #h #h 
und habt ihr was gefangen???


bin mir noch nicht sicher ob sich die strecke für mich lohnt zu fahren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

moin ex-elbangler, soweit ich weiß haben die was gefangen. Laut SMS waren es mit 3 Mann ca 300stk. Fahre morgen hin mal sehen ob ich die auch erreichen kann. Und was heißt lohnen? Platte solls da ja auch geben. Werde mal testen. Und ich finde bei den Spritpreisen fängt das langsam an sich nicht zu lohnen


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Danke für die info.

Lohnen heisst für mich das ich die 2x300 km nicht nur für 2-3 Heringe fahre.

Und wenn ich fahre, nehme ich noch jemanden mit, der nicht enttäuscht sein soll.


----------



## Heiko112 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin

gpsjunkie hats ja schon geschrieben. Wir haben mit 3 mann bis kurz nach 12:00 Uhr geangelt und hatten ca 300 Heringe. Kann nicht sagen ob das kommende Woche besser wird.Aber es reichte uns. Nimm mal 300 Heringe aus das ist schon wohl lästig.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Moin, bin gerade vom Grevelinger wieder zurück. Wir haben nur 100 Heringe mit 2 Mann gefangen. Die großen Schwärme sind das noch nicht, aber es wird bestimmt mit den nächsten Wochen besser.

Und wenn jemand in der woche noch Seeringelwürmer oder Wattwürmer braucht, die sind dort zur Zeit schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen.

Und heute wurde dort an der slippe ein Trailer geklaut. Also schön die Trailer Extra sichern....


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

So, Seeyou und ich waren Heute ca. 6 Std auf dem Grevelinger hatten 78 Heringe, etliche sind wieder ausgestiegen, ein paar kleine zurückgewandert und ein paar beim reinheben ins Boot verloren gegangen. Wenn wir gewollt hätten wäre 100 locker drin gewesen. Sollte eigentlich für jeden normalverzehrer reichen.

Gruss


Kogha


----------



## der-Marcel (13. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

weiß einer wo man sich boote ausleihen kann? am besten in der nähe von der schleuße


----------



## Koghaheiner (13. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Hi,

versuchs mal am Surfcentrum Brouwersdam, Luftline so ca. 600 m von der Schleuse weg, da gibt auf jeden Fall Segelboote, ob auch Ruder- oder ähnliches, keine Ahnung.

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## der-Marcel (14. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

die haben leider nur sachen mit segeln...


----------



## seeyou (14. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Ein einfaches Schlauboot tuts da auch. Einfach neben der Schleuse rein und 100m weit gerudert. Dann stehst Du in den Schwärmen. :m Gruß, js.


----------



## der-Marcel (14. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

weiß ja net hab da irgetwie schiss mit dieser strömung und ohne motor*g


----------



## Heiko112 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Halt ich auch für eine sehr bescheidene Lösung. Ohne Motor und ausreichend großes Boot kannste dir das besser sparen.

Es fährt aber auch immer nen Angelkutter zu den Heringen, war beides mal da als wir auch da waren. 

Vielleicht weiss google ja mehr darüber musste mal suchen


----------



## seeyou (15. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Als wir dort waren. Hatte einer ein Paddelboot unter dem Hintern und einer ein kleines Schlauchboot. Wenig Wind , feinster Sonnenschein = null Problem. Klar man sollte sich über die Gefahren im Klaren sein. Aber wenn man sich nicht direkt vor der Bojenkette aufhält sollte es kein Problem darstellen. Ich möchte aber als erfahrener Wassersportler niemanden anstiften. Gruß, Js.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Siehste Jens so ist das. Als wir da waren, fischte einer mit nem Bellyboot direkt an der Schleusenabsperrung#d Und da waren Belgier bei denen der Anker nicht hielt.#d Der kurfte die ganze zeit im Kreis, um den Anker in den Boden zu ziehen.#c;+ 

Also ich denke auch man sollte die Strömung nicht unter schätzen.


----------



## wilder_wombel (17. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Hallo,

ich wollte dieses Wochenende zusammen mit meinen Kindern am Grevelinger Meer mal das Heringsfischen probieren, wir haben das ein paar mal in Schweden gemacht und den Kidis macht das einen Heidenspass. Da ich nicht DER Heringsfischer bin kann mir jemand sagen ob ich irgendwelche Heringspaternoster nehme oder müßen es bestimmte sein, oder fischt ihr sogar
ganz ander ?

Und kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein 4,60 Boot am Browersdamm slippen kann.

Gruß
wombel


----------



## Koghaheiner (17. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Hi, 

einfacher Heringspaternoster und ne relativ weiche Rute reichen aus, unten noch ca. 30 gr. Heringsblei oder normales Blei dran und gut is. Slipstelle gibt es, wenn du an der Schleuse stehst und auf das Grevelinger Meer schaust ca. 400 m nach links der Strasse gefolgt ist eine kleine Abfahrt nach rechts, dort ist auch schon ein Schild mit einem symbolisch geslipptem Boot. 

Gruss und guten Fang

Kogha


----------



## wilder_wombel (17. April 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

@Kogkaheiner

super besten dank, das sind die infos die bruache, werd von unserer tour
berichten wenn wir wieder da sind


----------



## neandertaler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Hi!

Ich bin beim Stöbern nach Tipps zum Meeresangeln gerade über diesen älteren Thread gestolpert. Ist das Grevlinger Meer denn tatsächlich so ein Hotspot für Heringe? Wäre das in der offenen Nordsee nicht besser? Durch den Damm ist das Grevlinger Meer doch nur erschwert zugänglich für die Seefische? Als Anfänger würde ich mal vermuten, dass sich die Schwärme vor dem Damm geradezu "stauen" weil der Zugang zu ihrem Laichgebiet einen ziemlichen Engpass darstellt und sie ihn vielleicht auch nicht auf Anhieb finden!?

Neugierige Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Koghaheiner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



neandertaler schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin beim Stöbern nach Tipps zum Meeresangeln gerade über diesen älteren Thread gestolpert. Ist das Grevlinger Meer denn tatsächlich so ein Hotspot für Heringe? Wäre das in der offenen Nordsee nicht besser? Durch den Damm ist das Grevlinger Meer doch nur erschwert zugänglich für die Seefische?
> 
> ...



Hmm, obs "der" Hotspot ist, keine Ahnung. Aber geh mal zur Zeit der Heringsschwärme an die Schleuse Grevelinger/Nordsee am Brouwersdam. Da sind die Massen der Angler dichtgedrängt aneinadergequetscht. Ich glaube es gibt sonst an der ganzen NL Küste kein Spot an dem man Heringe in der großen Menge von Land aus fangen kann. Wenn Du ein Boot hast, ist es da auch nicht schlecht. Kann aber sein das es woanders auch noch gut oder besser geht, das Haringsvliet heißt mit Sicherheit nicht umsonst so #6. Ich denke es ist halt so bekannt weil der Aufwand an Hering zu kommen sehr gering ist im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Spots.

Gruß 

Kogha

P.S.: nicht den Vispas vergessen, es wird tatsächlich kontrolliert.


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. August 2008)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Kann aber sein das es woanders auch noch gut oder besser geht, das Haringsvliet heißt mit Sicherheit nicht umsonst so #6.



Um am Haringvliet Heringe zu erwischen kommst du 38 Jahre zu spät.:q Seit 1970 ist das Haringvliet von der Nordsee abgetrennt und zu einem Süßwassersee geworden. Allerdings wird darüber nachgedacht in paar Jahren teilweise wieder Salzwasser aus der Nordsee einzulassen. Vielleicht kommen dann die Heringe wieder. Vom Boot aus auf Hering wird oft südlich von Westkapelle geangelt, noch vor dem Fahrwasser direkt in Strandnähe.


----------



## neandertaler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> [...] Vom Boot aus auf Hering wird oft südlich von Westkapelle geangelt, noch vor dem Fahrwasser direkt in Strandnähe.



Sehr geil! Da sind wir an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mit unserem Boot! :q#6

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. August 2008)

*AW: Heringe im Grevelinger??*

Für Hering dürfte es schon was zu spät sein im Jahr, kann man aber trotzdem mal versuchen. Ansonsten musst du dich mit Fischen wie Platte, Makrele, Hornhecht, Wittling, Wolfsbarsch und Kabeljau zufrieden geben.:c|supergri


----------

